# Keeping heifers



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Well i have another newbie question, should i consider keeping the two heifers i mentioned in my last post, as replacement cows? The reason im asking is im considering selling the herefords i have, and would possibly be looking at replacing them. As i mentioned i would like to go with a angus or angus cross sense they sell better in my neck of the woods. The two heifers i have are angus x gert crosses. One of my concerns is one of the heifers mama has some issues with growing long hooves on her hind legs, also she seems to be one of my only cows that tends to fall of bad when nursing. The vet said the issue with the hooves would probly carry over to her offspring. So what should i do? Part of me feels like i should chance it and keep them and sell the herefords, the other part says sell them since prices are doing good right now. Whats yalls thoughts?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

How does the saying go...

With the right bull any old cow will do.

Don't ever tell that to your wife though...


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thats a good one....good thing i aint married yet, id probly have to share that one with her.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Well this is just my 2 cents worth but if one has issues with the long toe and is kinda hard doing when raising a calf I don't belive I would keep her heifer to make a mama cow. and if the gert cross is not a issue in your part of the world then I would keep the other. Just my experience is when keeping just 1 heifer it some times becomes a giant. PITA..But I have done it myself Also think about what they are worth and how much $ you will have invested in her in another yr when she get ready to calve. then weigh that against what it would cost to buy a good bred heifer.. for me up here if I take a the value of a 600 lb heifer at today's $and I keep & bred her by the time I wean her 1st calf in 18 mouths from now I have close to 2200. in her and she better be bred back. well if I can buy a good bred heifer for 2800 to 3000 I'll do that. but I know I'am paying a extra 600 to 800. to get a calf now but I better know just what kinda heifer she is before I do that.many time I look at 4 or 5 yr old cows that are on a dispersal sale ..Again this is just me .. you have to do what you feel works best for your needs and goals


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I do not retain heifers out of a weak momma cow.

I keep my better heifers. I sell my lesser heifers. Sometimes I wonder if I would not be ahead to sell all heifers and buy heavy bred cows. I just can not pull the trigger on $3,000 heavy bred heifers.

When I have to cull a momma cow, I have begun buying young wet bag cows that have been pulled down some. They do not sell as replacements and can be bought by the pound.


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

I have to agree with what yall are saying. I kinda felt like that was what i should do but wasnt for sure so i thought id get some advice. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Tim/South said:


> I do not retain heifers out of a weak momma cow.
> 
> I keep my better heifers. I sell my lesser heifers. Sometimes I wonder if I would not be ahead to sell all heifers and buy heavy bred cows. I just can not pull the trigger on $3,000 heavy bred heifers.
> 
> When I have to cull a momma cow, I have begun buying young wet bag cows that have been pulled down some. They do not sell as replacements and can be bought by the pound.


I don't keep the momma neither


----------



## Sd1030 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yea shes on the cull list


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

We culled a number of heifers from our program this winter. The market is such that it is worth good/OK $$ to not keep stock that is marginal.


----------

